# Welche Voraussetzungen für VR-Brille?



## Leo-Nardo (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich würde gern mit meinem Sohn zusammen VR ausprobieren. Allerdings ist mir nicht ganz klar ob mit folgender Hardware das überhaupt möglich ist bzw an welcher Stelle nachgerüstet werden muss. Vorhanden sind:
- Nintendo Switch
- PC mit Ryzen 5 3400 (soll demnächst ausgetauscht werden gegen Ryzen 5950) und einer uralt Radeon HD7950 mit 3GB Ram
Ich möchte derzeit vermeiden die Grafikkarte auszutauschen. Über alles andere lässt sich reden. 

Ist mit dieser Konfiguration es überhaupt möglich sinnvoll etwas mit einer VR-Brille anzufangen?
Danke
Darkwing


----------



## manimani89 (1. Mai 2021)

also bei vr braucht man mindestens 90fps ansonnsten wird einem schlecht also nein das schafft diese karte nichtmal im ansatz


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Mai 2021)

PC-VR würde ich mit der Graka sein lassen.

Kauft euch ne Oculus Quest 2.
Da brauchst du keinen PC, hast aber trotzdem die Möglichkeit diese mit einem PC in der Zukunft und besserer Graka zu nutzen.



			https://www.amazon.fr/Oculus-Quest-virtuelle-tout-en-g%C3%A9n%C3%A9ration/dp/B08HHD6S26/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_fr_FR=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=oculus+quest+2&qid=1619883566&sr=8-3
		

In Deutschland wegen Facebook und Datenschutz nicht erhältlich. Musst dir dafür halt ein Facebook-Profil machen.

Durch die nicht vorhandenen Kabel und das quasi fast unbegrenzte Roomtracking ist die Immersion außerdem viel größer.


----------



## HisN (1. Mai 2021)

Kommt drauf an was für eine VR-Brille, kommt drauf an was für eine Software laufen soll.
Es ist genau wie in 2D. Es gibt Software die läuft auf jedem Toaster, und es gibt Software da bricht auch jedes High-End-System  zusammen.


----------



## TweakerNerd (2. Mai 2021)

Einstiegsklasse für VR ist eine GTX 1060 oder bei AMD eine RX 580.

Habe mit meinem Laptop und der GTX 1060 sowie 16gb RAM gut spielen können. Sowas wie Beat Saber und Robo Recall sind damit kein Problem.

Allerdings empfehle ich aus eigener Erfahrung eher eine GTX 1070. Diese war mir dann aber auch zu wenig und mußte der RTX 2070 super weichen.
Damit ist die valve index dann auch gut versorgt. 


Für den vollen Genuss gerne mehr 2080 super oder ähnliches. Setup muss mann schon machen, je nach Hardware. Aber das ist ja immer so. 

Sollte es der totale supergau einer pimax Brille werden ist alles unter einer 2080 Ti nicht zu empfehlen. 


MfG


----------



## DJPX (7. Mai 2021)

Also ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass eine GTX 1060 nicht wirklich gut ist (weil diese nur 6 GB RAM hat)
Man sollte schon eine 8 GB GDDR5 oder bessere Grafikkarte haben.
Ich nutze schon seit einigen Jahren meine Oculus Rift mit einer RX480 ohne Probleme.
Und an meinem Laptop damit ich mobil bin nutze ich eine GTX 1070. 
Ich hatte mal bevor ich meine eigene VR Brille hatte, bei einem Freund diese getestet und der hatte eine GTX 1060 und da war alles sehr unscharf.

Ich würde euch aber wenn ihr wirklich nicht so viel an eurer Konfiguration ändern wollt auch eher zu einer Quest raten.



Leo-Nardo schrieb:


> Ist mit dieser Konfiguration es überhaupt möglich sinnvoll etwas mit einer VR-Brille anzufangen?


Die kurze Antwort wäre vermutlich nein (Nach entsprechenem CPU und GPU Grafikkarten Upgrade ja)

Aber zum Einstieg könnt ihr auch erst mal so was wie Google Cardbord nehmen das geht mit einem Smartphone und kostet nicht viel.
Natürlich wird VR erst richtig interessant mit Controllern, aber dafür sollte man dann auch die entsprechenden Geräte haben, denn wenn es lägt oder man zu wenige FPS hat macht es keinen Spaß. (Wie bei jedem Spiel)


----------



## Zubunapy (23. Juli 2021)

manimani89 schrieb:


> also bei vr braucht man mindestens 90fps ansonnsten wird einem schlecht also nein das schafft diese karte nichtmal im ansatz


Das stimmt nicht! Also, Teil 1^^ Dass die Graka VR nicht gebacken bekommt, haut schon hin. SIe ist doch schon einige Jahre alt.
Aber dass man 90 FPS benötigt, ist schlicht falsch! 72 FPS bietet die Quest 1 und mit ihr hatte ich zum Beispiel deutlich weniger Probleme mit Motion-Sickness als mit der Odyssey+ bei 90 FPS! 
Dank Techniken wie Motion Smoothing (je nach Entwickler heißt es anders, bewirkt aber immer dasselbe^^) reichen bei 90Hz Geräten 45FPS, bei der Rift S (80Hz) reichen 40FPS und bei der Quest 1 würden, wenn denn MS greifen würde, 36FPS reichen. 
Randnotiz: Motion Smoothing ist eine leistungsschonende Technik, die zwischen zwei Frames ein Bild einfügt, welches als ungefähres Zwischenframe die gesamte Framerate verdoppelt und ein geschmeidiges Spielgefühl schafft, ohne die tatsächlichen 90FPS zu verlangen. Das simulierte Frame ist zwar nur eine Annäherung an ein tatsächlich gerendertes Bild, reicht aber unserem Gehirn aus. Funktioniert ähnlich wie bei der Filmindustrie, die uns jahrzehntelang mit ähnlichen Verfahren ein flüssiges Bild bei 24FPS vorgegaukelt hat.
Es gibt auch Spiele (MS FlightSim), die auch ohne Motion Smoothing mit wenigen FPS auskommen und sich dennoch gut anfühlen. Grade Simulationen begnügen sich gerne mit 40FPS oder auch mal weniger, ohne den Magen zu sehr zu beanspruchen.
Außerdem ist Motion Sickness eine extrem individuelle Angelegenheit. Zu behaupten, genau ein Faktor wäre der Grund für MS, ist oft leider inkorrekt. Schön wäre es ja^^ Aber es gibt Leute, die für niedrige Framerates relativ unempfänglich sind oder wurden. Ich zum Beispiel hatte mit Sickness immer sehr zu kämpfen. Heute spiele ich mit der Reverb G2 (geile Auflösung) Subnautica (sehr anspruchsvoll für den Magen) bei 21FPS und finde es super^^


----------



## Nathenhale (26. Juli 2021)

Also ich würde auch zu einer GPU aufwärts einer 1060 Raten . 
Also ein 16 Kerner von AMD bringt dir vr rein Garnichts da du meist im GPU limit bist. Der 5600x oder der 5800x reichen Dicke für 99% alle VR spiele. Für VR braucht man eigentlich immer zwei sachen ne Fette GPU und viel Platz . Und lange Kabel


----------

